# ONLINE REGISTRATION IS NOW OPEN FOR BERLIN KLASSIK -- register early to save --



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

Our 2014 registration is now open. New Classes have been added for this year along with opening up our exhibition grounds to all makes & models euro.
For more information visit our events page: http://berlinklassik.ca/Car_Show/car_show_events/



http://register.berlinklassik.ca

*EVENTS*

Berlin Klassik ~ the meaning behind the name…

Berlin Klassik would like to take a minute to explain our origin. The name Berlin originated because the land on which the city of Kitchener sits was sold to a small group of German Descendants who wanted land and freedom of worship and beliefs. The colony named the area “Town of Berlin” from 1854 to 1912 then changed to the “City of Berlin” from 1912 to 1916 in honour of the settlers’ German heritage, hence the name Berlin Klassik.

Rain or shine the goal of the Berlin Klassik Car Show is to attract enthusiasts, both local and from abroad, to come out and see what German enthusiasts have to offer. It is also a great way to end an amazing show season.

*SATURDAY – SWAP MEET DUST OFF*
(Saturday September 6th 2014)

GENERAL PRICING:

• FREE GENERAL ADMISSION & PARKING ON THE SATURDAY SWAP MEET

BOOTH PRICING:

• $25 for a 10×20 plot
• $35 for a 20×20 plot
• $45 for a 30×20 plot

*NOTE (ONLY USED PARTS MAY BE SOLD FOR THIS EVENT UNLESS YOU ARE AN OFFICIAL SPONSOR)

VENUE TIMES

Staff on Site: 8:00am
Swap Meet Vendors Setup – 9am – 10:00am
Gates Open @10am & Close @4pm

Please contact us right away if you are interested in a Swap Meet Vending Plot, as space is limited and on a first come first serve basis.

*SUNDAY – MAIN EVENT CAR SHOW*
(Sunday September 7th 2014)

GENERAL PRICING:

• Pre Vehicle Registration – $25.00
• Day of Vehicle Registration – $30.00
• Exhibition – $20.00 (non judged event area within the show grounds)
• Dyno – $65.00
• Burnout – $20.00
• Top Dawg – $35.00 (if you think you have what it takes to be the BEST of show)
• Walk-In – $10.00
• Children Under 12 – FREE
• FREE Parking

VENUE TIMES

Staff on Site: 6:30am
Sponsors/Vendors Entrance to Setup– 7am – 9:00am for setup
Gates Open for Vehicle Entries – 9am – 12pm
Show Times – 10am – 5pm

*MOBILE DYNO ON SITE:*

On-Site mobile dyno – provided by Dyno Dynamics and Altech Performance
The Dyno will start at 9:30am and end at 5:00pm so come early to get your running number as we limit the day to only 30 dyno runs. There will also be awards for top HP for the day.

Price: $65.00

In the interests of safety, both to the people in attendance and the operators of the Dyno, this event will run based on the weather. This is NOT a rain or shine event.


----------

